# Erdbeertorso



## Queerdog (1. August 2005)

Hallo! 

Ich mache es wieder mal kurz und knapp. 

Für einen Videoclip brauch ich noch einen Gag in Form einer Fotomontage (als Standbild)
Ich wollte meine Freundin fotografieren und dann ihren Torso mit einer Erdbeere ersetzen, sprich: Sie soll eine Erdbeere mit Gliedmaßen und einem Kopf sein 

Heute werde ich erst mal das Foto machen, und wollte mich dann an die Bearbeitung setzen (das Ding muss leider schon bis Mittwoch morgen fertig sein), und da wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob der ein oder andere Tipps für die Aufnahme hat.

Ich nehme mal an, dass eine Frontalaufnahme einfacher als alles andere ist (was die Montage betrifft), allerdings würde ich es schon gerne realistisch hinbekommen.

Sie wird barfüßig dastehen, Haare nach oben gesteckt, die Arme schön nach außen...

Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Tipp, da wäre ich sehr dankbar! 
Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich auch noch später melden, wegen der Montage 

Vielen Dank schonmal! 

MfG,
Maxi.


----------



## thecamillo (1. August 2005)

Anstelle einer Montage mach doch lieber ein 3D Modell! Klingt komisch, isses auch denn hierbei lernst du auch gleich noch mas dabei! Vor allem siehts in einem 3D Modell einfach bessr aus! Du brauchst ja nur jeweils ein Bein und einen Arm (kann man ja klonen) und natürlich den Kopf! Die Fotoaufnahmen legst Du als Texturen so an, dass du Sie als Flächenmaps verwenden kannst! Anleitungen wie sowas funktioniert bietet dir u.a. auch tutorlials.de, einen kostenlosen 3D Modeller findest du unter blender.org dort kannst du dir auch bereits fertig modellierte Charakteren runterladen! 

Falss Dir das ein zu großer Akt ist, dann empfehle ich Dir es auf die althergebrachte Art und Weise zu montieren, indem du dich dem mächtigen Pfadewerkzeug bemächtigst! Dieses kleine unscheinbare Tool vermag präzise und elegant, seine Pfade zu stehen und ist darüber hinaus auch noch gaaaanz easy zu handlen (Ich liebe Anglizismus - sofern richtig geschrieben)   

Viel Spass bei der Montage

thecamillo


----------



## Queerdog (1. August 2005)

Hallo! 

VIelen Dank für deine Antwort!

Ja, an 3D modelling hatte ich auch zunächst gedacht, allerdings habe ich niemanden gefunden, der sich bereit erklärt hat, soetwas kurzfristig zu realisieren.

Deswegen dann der Photoshopweg, da ich mich zumindest in PS ein wenig auskenne, mit Pfaden hab ich allerdings noch nicht so viel gemacht... kannst du das vielleicht genauer erläutern 

Viel Zeit bleibt mir nichtmehr, der Dreh ist am Mittwoch Abend, davor muss es auf DIN A2 gedruckt werden...

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar! 

MfG,
Maxi.


----------



## Duddle (1. August 2005)

Ich nehme an du wirst die süße, verführerische Frucht und die Erdbeere separat fotografieren (ein Bild aus dem Netz wirst du für A2 sicher nicht nutzen können)?

Dann achte auf die gleiche Lichtsituation, das dürfte das photoshoppen vereinfachen.
Ansonsten mal bei den Profis im Fotografie-Unterforum fragen.


Duddle


----------



## Queerdog (1. August 2005)

Hallo, wieder ein kleine supdate von mir!

Also das Bild ist für ein Poster, dass in einem Kurzclip von einem Dr. (Dr. B. Straw) hochgehalten wird, ist also ungefähr 3-4 Sekunden im Bild, und das auch nur bei PAL Auflösung... also von daher muss es keine überragende Arbeit sein...

Weit davon entfernt ist (wie zu erwarten) mein bisheriger Stand der Dinge... 
Es müssen noch viele Sachen gemacht werden, aber ich weiß leider nicht so genau wie...

Der Übergang zwischen Erdbeere und Gliedmaßen/Kopf muss irgendwie 3dimensionaler und einfach echter sein (ist ja noch garkein Übergang da...), genauso die Farben müssen noch angegelichen werden...

Hat jemand vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps (ich wäre sehr dankbar!  )

Anbei findet ihr meine 3 files, damit ihr mal auch was vor Augen habt!

Vielen Dank schonmal für euere Mithilfe! 

MfG,
Maxi.


----------



## thecamillo (2. August 2005)

SCHREI KREISCH! Gott voll des Früchtchen! Sag das deswegen, da ich auch versucht hab das einigermaßen zu montieren sah auch lustig aus allerdings wollte ich mir dann den Hohn und Spot den es geregnet hätte nicht aussetzen!

Ich bin immer noch für ne 3D Modellierung!

Hier bei tutorials.de gibts ein Einsteiger PDF zu Blender3D oder heisst das nur Blender ?- ist auf jeden Fall eine 3D ModellingSoftware die kostenlos und für PC sowie Mac erhältlich ist unter http://www.blender.org

cu thecamillo


----------



## Queerdog (2. August 2005)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank dass du deinen Beitrag noch editiert hast, mit deiner ersten Antwort bin ich leider nicht sehr weit gekommen... 

Ja, mag sein, dass 3d modelling die bessere Lösung wäre, wie erwähnt bleibt dafür aber keine Zeit mehr.

Allerdings würde mich dein Ergebnis schon mal interessieren, nein, nicht um mich lustig zu machen, sondern, weil du gemeint hast, es sah lustig aus.
Und genau das soll es, es ist für einen kleinen "comedy" - clip, da soll es ruhig lustig aussehen! (und wie gesagt, es ist gerade mal 2-3 sekunden im Bild, das rechtfertigt zwar nicht eine so stümpferhafte Anfertigung wie die meine, aber man muss wohl etwas pragmatisch vorgehen, wenn einem die Zeit davon läuft)

Gerne per email!  bobbycar66 at gmx.de

Wie bekomme ich denn den Übergang zu den Gliedmaßen besser hin?
Bis jetzt hab ich's nur mit dem Radiergummi und recht geringer Kantenschärfe gemacht...

Wie können die Farben noch verändert werden, damit es einfach noch ein wenig "echter" aussieht?

Vielen Dank schonmal, ich freue mich auf eure Antworten! 

MfG,
Maxi.


----------



## extracuriosity (2. August 2005)

Wie wär´s denn mit dem Grünzeug als Hut? 
 Die Übergänge würde ich wie immer mit Masken machen. Die bleiben immer voll veränderbar. Wegradiert ist wegradiert.


----------



## Leola13 (2. August 2005)

Hai,

mach die Übergänge mit Masken, wie von extracuriosity schon gesagt.

Das Bild von extracuriosity gefällt mir schon ganz gut, aber ich würde die Beine etwas weiter unten und aussen ansetzen und die Arme auch nach aussen verschieben.

Jetzt sieht es so aus als ob die Person in der Erdbeere und nicht als ob der Körper die Erdbeere wäre.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Queerdog (2. August 2005)

Hallo und danke für die Antworten!

Lustiger Entwurf! Sieht recht gut aus, vorallem die Haube! Ist aber zu exotisch 

Ok, Übergänge mit Masken, ist ja eigentlich logisch... wieder was dazugelernt.

Mal kurz zum Hitnergrund:

In dem Clip geht's um ein Mädchen, dass Erdbeeren liebt als alles andere. Der Arzt meint dann, dass sie damit aufhören solle, weil sie sonst schon bald so aussehen würde:

[Bild]

Die Erdbeere darf in der Tat nicht zu knapp sein, es soll nicht unbedingt sexy aussehen, sondern einfach nur ... lustig.

Hier mal ein neuer Test von mir, finde ich schon besser, die Erdbeere ist schon fast zu groß (erkennt man das bei kurzem hinguggen ?), aber irgendwie sieht es schon ein wenig stimmiger aus, was meint ihr?

MfG,
Maxi.


----------



## thecamillo (2. August 2005)

Queerdog hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings würde mich dein Ergebnis schon mal interessieren...
> Wie bekomme ich denn den Übergang zu den Gliedmaßen besser hin?
> Bis jetzt hab ich's nur mit dem Radiergummi und recht geringer Kantenschärfe gemacht...
> 
> Wie können die Farben noch verändert werden, damit es einfach noch ein wenig "echter" aussieht?



Sorry hatte es vorhin wieder gelöscht, sah einfach nur Käsig aus! Wie bekommst du weichere Übergänge? Mit Wischfinger und Weichzeichner! Bling Bling: realistisch wirds allerdings erst, wenn der 3D wirkende Torso ebenso 3D wirkende Extremitäten hat!

Ich mach gerade in Photshop rum und versuchs auf die Schnelle nachzubauen!

bis nachher thecamillo


----------



## Terrabug (2. August 2005)

Beim letzten Bild würd ich die Arme und Beine nochn Stück verrücken und vieleicht nen bisschen Erdbeere noch mit auf die Arme und Beine packen(Kopierstempel).
Dann würd ich mal ne Version in der auflösng anfertigen und gucken wies aussieht


----------



## thecamillo (2. August 2005)

@Queerdog

hi dude,

ich hab nochmal das Teil nachgebaut so wie ich es vorhin hatte! Sagte ja sieht käsig aus!


----------



## AKrebs70 (2. August 2005)

@thecamillo
Nein nicht käsig sondern fruchtig . Fast zum anbeißen. 
He sieht echt gut aus. Nur die übergänge sollten noch ein wenig nachgearbeitet werden.

Axel


----------



## Duddle (2. August 2005)

Sorry for OT:

Mensch, das Fotomodel hätte BESTIMMT viel Spass an dem Thread hier   Zu sehen, wie man selbst ein dutzend Mal „verunstaltet“ wird heitert doch sicher ungemein auf   

Nein, sehr schöne Versuche bisher.


Duddle


----------



## LRK (3. August 2005)

Ich will mitmachen! 
Hier mal meine Kreation:
EDIT: Hui, das wollen wir doch nicht!  Also ich hab' bissl mit Schwarzweiss die Vertiefungen bei den Arrmen beleuchtet und noch etwas Schatten reingemalt. Die Öffnungen für die Beine sind weiter hinten als bei den anderen und der Salat auf dem Kopf wurde an die Kopfgrösse angepasst. Bin mal gespannt was Queerdog zum Schluss nimmt.


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. August 2005)

Schreibe am besten dazu, was du im Gegensatz zu den anderen Versuchen verändert hast (auch wenn man es sieht) und wie du das realisiert hast. 

Ansonsten wird hier ganz schnell geschlossen.


----------



## xelix (3. August 2005)

@LRK

 Ich finde den Schatten am linken Arm ein bischen zu extrem, bzw. es sieht nicht natürlich aus. Und am rechten Arm dieser helle Fleck (reflektion?) ist auch ein wenig zu hell.

 Aber sonst finde ich alles ganz lustig


----------

